# Amazon Fire TV: How high is high?



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Probably a stupid question, but those are my strong suit.  
I'm really starting to look at the Amazon Fire TV, coupled with Amazon Prime (which I don't have now, either). The Fire TV requirements say a "high speed internet" connection. My present ISP is ATT U-verse and I have a 6Mbps download sped. It regularly tests at 7.5Mbps. It works for what I use the internet for presently, but is this considered "high speed" enough for the Fire TV to be useable? Our current TV signal is antenna/off-air, so it'd be nice to have some variety without the monthly cable bill.
Anyone use Fire TV with a comparable internet speed? Thanks! 
PS... I refuse to even look at the Apple TV, even though I do use an Apple iMac.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I think we have 3Mbps and we can stream just fine. Don't have Fire but do have Prime.
I think by high speed internet they mean not dial up.
To see if you can stream: go to Hulu.com, it has some free shows and movies to stream.  But you will get ads.
Hope this helps.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, cinisajoy! Hulu.com worked just fine.
I have no problems with youtube videos, just wasn't sure about full length movies. Looks like we'll be spending some bucks at Amazon soon. Unless someone has heard that the Fire TV is supposed to be upgraded in the near future. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I had AT&T DSL until last fall.  Then upgraded to AT&T U-verse for internet at 18 Mbps (no TV or phone).  I've NEVER had cable or satellite -- OTA only.  Started streaming last year after getting Fire TV.  Love it!  There's so much more on TV than there used to be  -- Amazon videos, Netflix, HBONOW, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to sign up for Hulu Plus.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. We just ordered the Fire TV (and HDMI & ethernet cables). My wife is really looking forward to it.
We haven't become Prime members yet, but that may change soon. And as tempting as the Amazon Visa card was with its $70 off promo, it's through Chase Bank, which is a problem I didn't need.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I had AT&T DSL until last fall. Then upgraded to AT&T U-verse for internet at 18 Mbps (no TV or phone). I've NEVER had cable or satellite -- OTA only. Started streaming last year after getting Fire TV. Love it! There's so much more on TV than there used to be  -- Amazon videos, Netflix, HBONOW, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to sign up for Hulu Plus.


Sandpiper, I know you use a bunch of Apple products. What made you buy Fire TV instead of Apple?
Just curious since I don'tr have a streaming device at all. Matter of fact I am currently sans TV also. Need to get one soon (TV) and get a streaming device. I have Prime, but for some reason Apple tv appeals to me because of the air play I guess. and my music. 
Paula


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Sandpiper, I know you use a bunch of Apple products. What made you buy Fire TV instead of Apple?
> Just curious since I don'tr have a streaming device at all.
> Paula


I don't remember why in particular. Maybe because some time ago I asked about Apple TV in an Apple Store. Whoever I was talking too seem to indicate at the time that there was a problem with Apple TV. That was few years ago, so I'm sure no problem now. Amazon stands behind their products too. Good customer service if you do have questions or problems. Voice searching for movies and TV titles in Amazon instant videos. And I recently learned voice search also works for apps. I'm wondering now if it works for movie and TV titles provided by other apps?

I'm still waiting for HBONOW to show up on Fire TV. It should before too long. If it doesn't, I will probably get an Apple TV also. I want HBONOW!

For a while, Apple was working on developing a TV, not the streaming device, but whole TV. Heard just recently that Apple gave up on that.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Thanks, everyone. We just ordered the Fire TV (and HDMI & ethernet cables). My wife is really looking forward to it.
> We haven't become Prime members yet, but that may change soon. And as tempting as the Amazon Visa card was with its $70 off promo, it's through Chase Bank, which is a problem I didn't need.


Does the Fire TV come with a trial of Prime?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Andra said:


> Does the Fire TV come with a trial of Prime?


Just the basic 1 month free trial, but I've read that if you go into Prime as Amazon Mom (and you don't have to be a mom to do it), you get a 3 month free trial of Prime. 
The reasons I didn't go with Apple TV are that at least 90% of the content I watch will be coming from Amazon, and I simply trust Amazon more than Apple with my credit card/personal info. I remember Apple's mac.com and MobileMe.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone have a quick link to a list of stations on Fire TV?  I read an article today that had them for Apple and there wee a ton.  I just can't seem to get the hang of the Fires that I've owned.  I love my kindles, but they confabulate me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Link

It's a link to Amazon's page selling Fire TV. Scroll down.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just went into that link and don't really understand what you mean by stations.  Is this for the Prime Music?  or TV?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think corkyb means video apps on the Fire TV. *corkyb*?


----------

